# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Personazhi i Vitit, Rama fiton anketen e dominuar nga politika

## King_Arthur

Eshte kryetari i Partise Socialiste Edi Rama personazhi i vitit, perzgjedhur nga populli i internetit ne sondazhin, qe TCH organizon ne website-in e tij. Me nje diference te ngushte prej vetem 50 votash, i dyti eshte klasifikuar kryeministri Sali Berisha. 

Nje sondazh qe duket se na riktheu ne stinen e ethshme te fushates dhe zgjedhjeve, ku edhe rezultati final i tyre u nda per nje grusht votash.

Ecuria e rezultatit te votimit per Personazhin e Vitit, te kujtonte ditet e zgjedhjeve te fundit parlamentare, kur rezultatet e numerimit te votave nxirrnin ne krye here njeren parti e here tjetren. Edhe ne sondazhin tone, dy lideret kryesore politike te vendit, nderronin vendet vazhdimisht me njeri tjetrin, dhe renditja perfundimtare i ndau ata me vetem 50 vota - tregon webmasteri Igli Gjelishti, qe ka monitoruar gjithe ecurine e votimit.

Ky vit politik, mes zgjedhjesh, bojkoti e protestash, duket se ka ndikuar edhe me shume tek shqiptaret, duke rrenjosur me tej politiken ne bisedat e perditshme, apo ne anketat me votime, fjale kjo e fundit, qe po lidhet vetem me politiken.

Mes nje zgjedhjeje te gjere personazhesh, disa prej tyre te propozuara edhe nga Top Channel, qe prekin personazhe te njohur dhe fusha te tjera si socialja, ekonomia, informatika, kultura, apo sporti, vazhdojne te votohen politikanet, per te vendosur ne vendin e trete futbollistin e Kombetares dhe te Sunderlandit, Lorik Cana, ne te katertin Korpusin e Vullnetareve dhe ne te pestin Zamira Durden, nenen qe humbi femijen ne tragjedine e Gerdecit.

Ndikimi i forte politik i sivjetshem duket edhe nese behet krahasimi me vitet e kaluara, ku nder fituesit apo te paret ne klasifikim renditen Spitali Ushtarak, Presidenti Bamir Topi, figure e konsideruar e moderuar dhe e pranueshme nga te gjitha palet e nder me te votuarit ne shume anketa, apo edhe Gjergj Bojaxhi nje vit me pare, ne rolin e drejtorit te KESH-it pervecse politikan edhe ky i moderuar.

T CH

----------


## drity

> Eshte kryetari i Partise Socialiste Edi Rama personazhi i vitit, perzgjedhur nga populli i internetit ne sondazhin, qe TCH organizon ne website-in e tij.


I perzgjedhur nga populli i TCH thuaj.

----------


## Gjinokastra

> I perzgjedhur nga populli i TCH thuaj.


pikerisht !

----------


## mia@

Sa seriozisht i merrni dhe ju sondazhet! Jane gjeja me kot per mua, sidomos ato te politikes.

----------


## nestorp

Te gjithe e dijme se edhe nqse S Berisha ka fituar me shume vota se djali i Kristaqit,Topchanel atij do t'ja jepte ''trofeun''.Top-i ne kete rast eshte i pabesueshem.E njejta gje do te ndodhte nqse kete sondazh e organizonte Klani,i cili do te kurorezonte saliun.Tv ne Shqiperi os eme mire mediat jane te varura politikisht.Pastaj kujt ju be vone nga ne pse njeri apo tjetri i shpall fitues i nje sondazhi pa vlere!

----------


## shigjeta

Varet nga sondazhi, sipas "Koha jone" psh :

_Sondazhi i fundvitit, Berisha personazhi i 2009_

SALI BERISHA 54.3% (6150)

EDI RAMA 16.3% (1846)

LORIK CANA 8.1% (920)

ISMAIL KADARE 6.7% (762)

ILIR META 4.3% (491)

BAMIR TOPI 3.2% (364)

FATOS NANO 3.0% (343)

RAMIZ ALIA 2.1% (238)

DRITERO AGOLLI 0.9% (105)

ADRIAN FULLANI 0.9% (104)

Vota total: 11323

http://www.kohajone.com/html/artikull_49983.html

----------


## mia@

Si perfundim fituesi i sondazhit cfare fiton, apo kot sa i bejne qejfin, lol.

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Si perfundim fituesi i sondazhit cfare fiton, apo kot sa i bejne qejfin, lol.


fiton nje gozhde !  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Si perfundim fituesi i sondazhit cfare fiton, apo kot sa i bejne qejfin, lol.


Cfare fiton? Te tregoj une : dy si grusht e nje si gisht - themi ne andej nga Kosova.

----------


## Asdreni82

Bravo Edvini!
Sinqerisht është djalë i mirë fare.Ja!Paka fituar përsëri si një politikan edhe pse çdo ditë thotë që nuk jam politikan!!!
Po ku të lënë  pa çmim televizionet e majta more djalë.Dëgjo mua!Mos ju ndaj se edhe këtë vit ti e ke.
Si nuk e bënë anketën për politikanin më të keq?!
Po dihej kush do ta fitonte.
Sali Berisha.
Bile do ta mendonin pa filluar anketimet.

----------


## Brari

Hipokrizia e kryetarit të PS, flet për varfëri, por kalon pushime prej milioneri


Rama, pushime "sheiku" në Paris dhe Burj Al Arab


Kryetari i Partisë Socialiste, Edi Rama vazhdon pushimet e fundvitit në hotelet më luksoze të botës, duke shpenzuar qindra mijëra euro, të cilat dyshohet se i ka përfituar nga aferat korruptive me lejet e ndërtimit në Bashkinë e Tiranës. I shoqëruar nga bllokmenët e rinj, anëtarë të mafies së ndërtimit në kryeqytet, të cilët tashmë janë pjesë e kupolës drejtuese të selisë rozë, Rama është nisur fillimisht për në Paris ku ka festuar duke shpenzuar shuma marramendëse në hotelet më luksoze të Europës dhe më pas ka udhëtuar për në Emiratet e Bashkuara Arabe, ku është akomoduar në hotelin e vetëm në botë me shtatë yje, Burj Al Arab, gjë që nënkupton shpenzime të shfrenuara që shkojnë miliona lekë. Kjo mënyrë e kalimit të festave të fundvitit me shpenzimin e shumave marramendëse në vendet më luksoze të globit ka nxjerrë në pah hipokrizinë e Ramës, i cili flet çdo ditë për shtresat e varfra, por vetë kalon pushime sheiku. Vlen për t`u theksuar se Burj Al Arab është hoteli më i shtrenjtë në botë, i vetmi me 7 yje, i cili ndodhet në Dubai, ku çmimet minimale fillojnë nga 13 000 euro për një natë qëndrimi. Nga ana tjetër, Rama ka vazhduar pa asnjë kokëçarje pushimet në këtë vend përrallor, pavarësisht se një pjesë e bashkëqytetarëve të tij ndodhen në një situatë të rënduar për shkak të përmbytjeve nga reshjet e shumta dhe tejfryrja e lumenjve. Por sikur të mos mjaftonte kjo shkallë e lartë papërgjegjshmërie, kryetari i opozitës së majtë nuk ka nguruar që të nxitojë ta përdorë këtë situatë për qëllimet e tij personale, njëlloj siç ka bërë edhe më parë me tragjeditë njerëzore. Mjafton të kujtojmë këtu tragjedinë e Gërdecit apo aksidentin e të ndjerit Kosta Trebicka, të cilat u përdorën në mënyrën më të turpshme nga Rama për interesat e tij mediokre. Në kushte të ngjashme çdo kryetar opozite do të kishte ndërprerë në mënyrë të menjëhershme pushimet për t'iu gjendur pranë bashkëqytetarëve të tij, por kjo nuk mund të ndodhë me Ramën, i cili ka dëshmuar më shumë se një herë se në rastin e tij nuk mund të flitet për humanizëm. Ai thjeshtë kërkon të shfrytëzojë qytetarët e prekur nga fatkeqësitë për të arritur qëllimet e tij personale. Rama dhe pinjollët e diktaturës po urojnë çdo ditë për një situatë edhe më të rëndë të përmbytjeve në veri të vendit dhe kjo mund të dallohet mjaft qartë edhe në deklaratat publike të dala nga selia rozë. Në deklaratat e tyre zëdhënësit e Ramës po nxisin banorët që të mos pranojnë evakuimin nga shtëpitë e tyre gjysmë të përmbytura, duke uruar për ndonjë fatkeqësi njerëzore. Një ditë pas shpalljes së gjendjes së jashtëzakonshme në rrethinat e Shkodrës dhe Lezhës nga qeveria, deputetët socialistë ishin në këto zona për t'u kërkuar banorëve të mos largohen nga shtëpitë e tyre, një gjest ky që dëshmon për çmendurinë e politikës opozitare të PS-së. Nga kjo propagandë e shfrenuar e selisë rozë disa banorë kanë refuzuar të zhvendosen nga zona e përmbytur, duke rrezikuar në këtë mënyrë seriozisht jetën e tyre. Kjo është një tjetër dëshmi se sa larg mund të shkojë çmenduria e një njeriu, shikimi i të cilit është errësuar nga etja e shfrenuar për pushtet. Rama është gati t'u bëjë thirrje banorëve të zonave të përmbytura që të sakrifikojnë jetën e tyre, vetëm e vetëm që ai të ketë një alternativë opozitare, e cila i mungon për aq kohë sa nuk ka viktima nga ndonjë fatkeqësi. Në kontrast të plotë me alternativën e çmendurisë që prezanton selia rozë, qeveria reagoi në mënyrë të menjëhershme duke garantuar kushte të përshtatshme për akomodimin e banorëve të evakuuar. 


Rama në deklaratën e pasurisë: Jam i pastrehë! 


Kreu i selisë rozë duhet t`u shpjegojë shqiptarëve që i mashtron çdo ditë me deklarata prej një njeriu të varfër e të përvuajtur se nga e kanë burimin të ardhurat e tij për pushime në hotelet më të shtrenjta të globit. Ndonëse shumica e shqiptarëve e kanë të qartë se këto të ardhura burojnë nga gurra e korrupsionit me lejet e ndërtimit dhe me tenderët publikë në Bashkinë e Tiranës do të ishte e udhës që të paktën organi qendror i akuzës të nisë hetimet për dhjetëra dosje korrupsioni që janë depozituar në sirtarët e saj ndaj kryetarit të bashkisë më të madhe në vend. Gjithashtu Prokuroria duhet të nisë hetimet ndaj Ramës për deklarim të rremë të pasurisë dhe fshehje të të ardhurave, gjë që përbën një shkelje flagrante të ligjit. Duhet të kujtojmë se në deklaratën e tij të pasurisë Rama deklaron se është i pastrehë dhe se të ardhurat e tij janë vetëm 400 mijë lekë. Është qesharake të mendosh se një njeriu me të ardhura të tilla "ia mban xhepi", të bëjë pushime në resortet më luksoze të planetit. Vetëm kjo do të ishte një indicie e mjaftueshme për të nisur hetimin ndaj kryetarit të Bashkisë së Tiranës për fshehje të pasurisë dhe rrjedhimisht shkelje të hapur të ligjit. Për opinionin publik aferat korruptive miliona dollarëshe të Ramës me shitjen e trojeve publike dhe me marrjen e përqindjeve nga lejet e ndërtimit të dhëna pa kriter për firmat klienteliste janë më të qarta se kurrë, por pas kësaj heshtje të gjatë ka ardhur koha që Prokuroria të zbatojë të paktën një herë në veprimtarinë e saj detyrimet që i ngarkon ligji për hetimin e megavjedhjes që po u bëhet qytetarëve të Tiranës nga Rama. 

Në sirtarët e prokurorisë tashmë kanë zënë pluhur dosjet voluminoze që vërtetojnë megakorrupsionin e kryetarit të Bashkisë së Tiranës. Në maj të vitit të kaluar Kuvendi faktoi nëpërmjet një hetimi parlamentar se të ardhurat e Ramës nga aferat e korrupsionit me lejet e ndërtimit të miratuara vetëm në 2-3 mbledhje KRRT-je shkonin në mbi 9 milionë euro. Kuvendi i kërkoi Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme fillimin e çështjes penale ndaj Ramës për këto vjedhje, por deri tani nuk ka asnjë reagim nga organi i akuzës. Në përfundim të punës 3-javore, Komisioni Hetimor parlamentar doli në konkluzionin se, në praktikat e ndjekura nga KRRT-ja e Tiranës për dhënien e lejeve të ndërtimit ka shkelje skandaloze të ligjeve dhe abuzim të hapur me detyrën dhe funksionin publik. Nëse bëhet një përllogaritje e thjeshtë e përfitimeve të paligjshme të Ramës nëpërmjet abuzimit me trojet publike, dhënien e lejeve të ndërtimit dhe korrupsionin me tenderët publikë gjatë 9 viteve të qeverisjes së kryeqytetit, pasuria e kryetarit të Bashkisë së Tiranës nuk përputhet me atë të një njeriu të pastrehë, i cili për më tepër ka të ardhura të kalojë pushimet në vende që shumica e shqiptarëve as nuk i ëndërrojnë dot. Ky është një sinjal alarmi për organet e drejtësisë për nisjen e një hetimi të hollësishëm ndaj pasurimit të paligjshëm të kryetarit të Bashkisë së Tiranës duke vjedhur pasuritë e qytetarëve të këtij vendi. 


Ja si përshkruhet hoteli Burj Al Arab

Hoteli Burj Al arab është i njohur si më i miri në botë. Ai është dizenjuar për të ngjasuar me një velë anijeje në udhëtim. Hoteli kap lartësinë e 321 metrave dhe dominon të gjithë bregdetin e Dubait. Natën ofron një pamje të paimagjinueshme, të rrethuar nga skulptura me ngjyra të ujit dhe të zjarrit. Ky hotel, që ka vetëm suita, është gjëja më fine që planeti ka në dispozicion për të ofruar. Shoferi i juaj nget gjithmonë një Rolls-Royce, është i veshur shik me kostumin e tij, Recepsion privat në çdo kat të hotelit dhe një brigadë shërbyesish shumë profesionalë që janë rreth jush në çdo sekondë. Në këtë formë jeni të sigurt për një shërbim të personalizuar të nivelit të lartë gjatë gjithë kohës së qëndrimit tuaj në këtë hotel. Suita është për 2 të rritur, vetëm me një dhomë gjumi. Suitat janë Deluxe KING, që jepen për 1333,33 euro. Në çmimet e mësipërme nuk janë përfshirë 10% taksa për bashkinë dhe 10% taksa e shërbimit ose bakshishi. Pra, çdo çmimi të paraqitur më sipër duhet t'i shtohen patjetër 20% i vlerës së listuar. Suitat e mësipërme janë më të lirat. Në këtë hotel, suitat kategorizohen në të thjeshtat që është ajo që u paraqit më sipër, suita me dy dhe me tre dhoma gjumi, suita biznesi, suita presidenciale dhe suita mbretërore. Ky hotel ka suita për të cilat duhet të paguash deri në 20.000 euro vetëm për të fjetur një natë. Aty ka një restorant të ndërtuar në katin e 27-të të hotelit, që është gjithashtu mjaft i shtrenjtë. Një darkë jo shumë e ekzagjeruar për një çift shkon tek 800 euro. Hoteli "Burj-Al-Arab" ka 27 kate dhe 202 suita. Në katin e fundit të hotelit, ku është restoranti, mund të zbresësh me helikopter, ndërsa një restorant tjetër është sërish në det dhe aty mund të shkohet me nëndetëse. 

Ylber Drazhi 




rd


--



po mir moj rd.. na trego nje foto nga ed pasha ne paris e burjajip a si quhet..
skan te ngratet.. kurse edvinua u a di dhe se sa luge kan sejcili demokrat ne shtepi..

----------


## fattlumi

tash me siguri pas ketij sondazhi do te pasojne urimet per te nga Goran Bregoviqi

----------

